# Roccat Kone [+] / plus Treiber oder Firmwareproblem



## whomohr (2. März 2011)

Hey Leute, bräuchte *dringend* ein paar tips, 
Ich habe ein ganz seltsames Problem mit meiner Maus...
Ich bin zu müde und faul alles neu zu schreiben, darum ist hier meine Supportanfrage an roccat:

tag,
habe ein problem mit ihrem produkt...

ich kann höchstens den treiber 1.29 / 1.23 bei mir zum laufen bringen,
hatte aber meines erachtens am anfang den neuesten installiert. müsste 1.40 gewesen sein. 

versuchte dann, nachdem das automatische profilwechseln auf einmal nicht mehr ging, den 1.41 zu installieren. bekomme immer die fehlermeldung: 

the installshield engine (ikernel.exe) could not be installed.

ikernel.exe could not be copied to c:\program files x86 \ common files \ installshield\ engine\ 6\ intel 32.
make sure that you have the appropriate privileges to copy files to this folder. 0x5

Dieses problem haben laut foren viele benutzer. habe es bereits mit ikernel.exe prozess beenden versucht, auch ohne virus und firewall progs.

das firmware update ging auch nicht, bzw mit den alten treibern tut es so als ob, zeigt mir danach aber die gleiche fw version wie vorher an.

deinstallieren konnte ich den v1.4 auch nicht unter systemsteuerung. 

das hat dann der alte treiber zum glück hinbekommen.


Ich verspreche mir aber irgendwie nicht so viel von dieser firma, *darum brauche ich euch* ;D

(win 7 64bit)

habe auch schon viel viel gegooglet aber nichts brauchbares gefunden...
Ich würder auch gerne wissen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, die maus komplett zu formatieren.

mfg
manu


----------



## Hoschie (2. März 2011)

Den Installer als Administrator ausgeführt ?


----------



## whomohr (2. März 2011)

Ja, danke habe ich schon getestet, auch unter xp sp3


----------



## whomohr (2. März 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich brauche wirklich Hilfe !
bei 80 hits ist keiner dabei der das Problem auch hat, bzw eine Lösung?

oder brauchts mehr Details?


----------



## whomohr (4. März 2011)

so, habe nun antwort von roccat bekommen,
diese habe ich gleich kommentiert, und wieder zurück geschickt.

Hallo Manuel,

Zu aller erst öffne bitte den Treiber und klicke auf den Button "Driver Reset". Dann ziehe den USB-Stecker ab und stecke ihn neu ein. Vielleicht schafft das schon Abhilfe.
*(Habe ich gemacht, der neue Treiber lässt sich noch immer nicht installieren -> gleiche Fehlermeldung.)

*

Ansonsten probiere bitte mal folgendes:
Ziehe den USB-Stecker ab und deinstalliere den Treiber (ggf. unter Zuhilfenahme einer anderen Maus)
*(das geht ja mit den alten Treibern auch ganz wunderbar)
*

Falls du Logitech Setpoint installiert hast, deinstalliere es bitte ebenfalls.
*(habe ich nicht)*



Nun google mal bitte nach dem kostenlosen Tool "USBdeview". Downloade es, und benutze es um alle Einträge die in diesem Programm aufgeführt werden zu deinstallieren.
*(da windows 7 64bit, habe ich auch die 64 bit version heruntergeladen. Die Benutzerkontensteuerung ist aus, habe das Programm auch als administrator ausgeführt, versuche ich nun etwas zu deinstallieren, so meldet er mir, ich müsse das Programm als Admin ausführen... ??!!?)

*

Jetzt starte den PC neu. Um die USB Geräte die momentan angeschlossen sind wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen, bitte einfach jeden USB-Stecker einmal abziehen und wieder einstecken. Nun warte bis Windows alle Geräte initialisiert hat und führe dann erneut einen Neustart aus. Danach den Treiber neu installieren.

Falls das nicht klappt könntest du auch mal ausprobieren ob eine Reinigung des PCs mithilfe eines Cleaningprogramms hilft, z.B. mit "CCleaner". Dieses Freeware Programm findest du ebenfalls leicht über google.
*(nein, das hat auch nichts gebracht.)
*


kann mir denn keiner Helfen?


----------



## n3c (5. März 2011)

Hammer das Problem is hier schon ein paar mal vertreten das die Kone+ Probleme macht , kann da nicht mit reden hab die Kone max und die läuft ohne Probleme unter win7 64Bit


----------



## whomohr (14. März 2011)

ja und wo isses denn vertreten`???


----------



## whomohr (18. März 2011)

SO LEUTE  SOLVED

LÖSUNG: Roccat Support hat, nachdem ich ein paar Links geschickt habe (und leider etwas Druck machen musste) einen neuen Treiber herausgebracht, der das Problem löst.
drv 1.42 fw 1.34 müsste laut support demnächst auf der Roccat Seite erhältlich sein.
Bei mir hat das alle Probleme gelöst. (habe ihn über einen extra link früher bekommen, weiß aber nicht, ob ich den link weitergeben darf)

 edit: der treiber steht nun bereit...


----------



## Op3r4tor (31. Oktober 2011)

Jepp. Hab auch die selben Probleme gehabt. Nach der Installation des neuen Treibers läuft es so wie ich es mag. Danke


----------

